# Low write speeds on new SSD



## Rowsol (Jan 1, 2012)

Ignore this.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2012)

i thought not only were you not supposed to use CDM on an SSD or any other bench tool but it actually hurt them?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rowsol said:


> Any thoughts?  I'm thinking maybe it's cause of how much space I've used?  It's a sandisk 120 using the SF-1200 controller on a sata II port.  Installed windows fresh when I got it.  Benches show similar read speeds but the writes are usually around 120.



I am not sure what is going on, but it it most like just normal use. With 71% of the drive full, whenever you attempt to write data now, it will most likely be a block with data already in it. This means the drive has the move vital data to a new block, erase junk data, and then write to the newly cleaned block. That all takes time.

I wouldn't think about it too much. It is about the read speed with an SSD anyway. As long as your system is fast and your programs load quickly, what is the problem with it saving data at the same speed your HDDs are at?



Solaris17 said:


> i thought not only were you not supposed to use CDM on an SSD or any other bench tool but it actually hurt them?



Technically any kind of use will degrade the disk, but you have to use it at some point. A few benchmarks aren't going to break it. Just not a good idea to run it repeatedly on a daily basis.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2012)

There is definatly something wrong there from what I can see, I have just tried the bench on mine for the first time, my SSD is a SATA 3 but I am running it on a SATA 2 board although mine does not use the Sandforce controller.  I have the bench loaded on my Samsung F4 HDD though not on my actual SSD.  Assuming you have the correct setup in Bios for your SSD, have you tried downloading and reinstalling your chipset and storage drivers for your board?


----------



## TheOne (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep in mind that your drive uses Sandisk's own 32nm asynchronous nand, so test that use incompressible data will give you a lower score than advertised, though CrystalDiskMark can be set to do only compressible data.

But your scores compared to the scores achieved in the Newegg video for your drive are lower.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YusmbpoDXEo

The drive being so full could be slowing it down, as mentioned update your chipset and controller drivers, if the score is still low you could try removing your controller drivers and using the default Microsoft drivers, also make sure you have AHCI enabled.

To see if it is getting the rated performance of 280 MB/s read and 270 MB/s write then you will need to use ATTO since it is what Sandisk used to calculate it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well the reason ATTO is used is because CDM uses an the best average speed. It to me gives you a better idea of what you should expect as far as day to day use. ATTO gives you numbers from every single test run. Companies like that because they can pick the best case scenario to label their products performance.

But TheOne is right. Try ATTO and see what you get for the..what 16 runs it does.


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 1, 2012)

Yea, forgot to mention I turned on ahci before installing windows.  Thanks for the replies. If I ever end up figuring out the problem I'll reply.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 2, 2012)

Rowsol said:


> Yea, forgot to mention I turned on ahci before installing windows.  Thanks for the replies. If I ever end up figuring out the problem I'll reply.



Ummmm AHCI should be enabled in Windows 7 regardless of your storage medium. And I still say you have no issue so you should run ATTO to see what it does in Best case. I will bet money it reaches its spec.


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, checked ATTO and sure enough CDM just doesn't like me.  240/270 seems more than reasonable.


----------

